# Music - Subject. Help



## Anca (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello, I'm working on a personal project and need to fit some music on a subject/thema. I'm not very good at identifying what music wants to say, so I figured instead of bumbling my way through I'd rather ask some people who know better than me.

Can anyone think of two classical pieces that fit 
*first one the idea of 'overcoming yourself/you boundaries/your fate' 
*and the second one something along the lines of 'making a connection between past and present/future'?

I've been thinking the 'Unfinished Symphony' for the second from the idea... but I'm really not sure about it in itself.

Any help would be really appreciated, thank you.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, Anca.



Anca said:


> the idea of 'overcoming yourself/you boundaries/your fate'


That seems to shout out Beethoven's 5th symphony. May be even Tchaikovsky's 4th.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

> May be even Tchaikovsky's 4th.


The perfect choice. As soon as I read the first post Sibelius 4th came to my mind.



> and the second one something along the lines of 'making a connection between past and present/future'?


Alkan Ages sonata.

I must mention though that the works listed are more like long pieces. Perhaps you need shorter works. Some piano works by Liszt may help you; as many of them have this structure

slow and sad
furious intermezzo
calm resolution, with some joy.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

For the second one, Dvorak Symphony 9 came to mind.


----------



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

Sibelius 4 also came to my mind for the first one.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

For connecting the past, present and future, I thought of *Bartok's* *Concerto for Orchestra*. It seems to come out of antiquity at the beginning, but quickly moves on to our time, and perhaps beyond.

Holst's *The Planets* also fits this mold.

___________________________________________

A very special *thank you* to all who mentioned *Sibelius' 4th*, nice to see that people know and appreciate this piece.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

> A very special thank you to all who mentioned Sibelius' 4th, nice to see that people know and appreciate this piece.


This can be the work if with 


> first one the idea of 'overcoming yourself/you boundaries/your fate'


you mean overcoming your throat cancer.


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Anca, in regard to relating past and present, you could always use Vaughan Williams' 'Fantasy of Thomas Tallis' as this is literally an example of a relatively modern composer who has brought a piece from the early sixteenth century into a whole new arrangement. Thomas Tallis is practically the fore-father of organised western music in my opinion, which also makes it appropriate. For overcoming yourself Tchaikovsky's 'Pathetique' symphony would be good; however if you did want something shorter then maybe 'March to the Scaffold' from Berlioz' 'Symphony Fantastique'. Hope that helps!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

> For overcoming yourself Tchaikovsky's 'Pathetique' symphony would be good


Definitely. With that luminous and joyous finale. If that isnt' jubilee... I don't know what really is it.



> Hi Anca, in regard to relating past and present, you could always use Vaughan Williams' 'Fantasy of Thomas Tallis' as this is literally an example of a relatively modern composer who has brought a piece from the early sixteenth century into a whole new arrangement


Ok with this. But I think he may need something more explicit. For the audience to deduce what you mean using the Tallis fantasy they will need to manage this concepts: Tallis, english music from the 16th century, Ralph Vaughan-Williams, Antiphonal writing, and others.

A shorter work, like Brahms intermezzo Op. 118 Nº 2, might help. Try Chopin's prelude Nº 15 too. They both have an obscure middle section and a reexposition of the primary and charming theme.


----------

